# Is my pups stomach too big?



## luv_my_pup

I have an 11 wk old lab/beagle mix pup and I am concerned about the size of his tummy. It is strange because it is big (especially after he eats) but yet at the same time, you can kind of see his rib cage. Is this normal? Will he grow into it? Or, should we consider a visit to the vet?

Thank You

luv_my_pup


----------



## zeronightfarm

Here is a chart as a basic guide line. I like to see a little more pooch on a pup though, just so they have some thing to use as growing fuel.

are you feeding a good quality food? My dog after he eats looks like a ballon but after a good burb and a potty he is fine. As long as you have a high quality food, then your pup will be getting the most out of his food. If it is filled with fillers then he is basicly eating card board, because his body can't digest it properly.


----------



## luv_my_pup

Thanks for the chart! Yes, my pup looks like a balloon after he eats and after he poops his belly goes down a little bit but many people are saying he looks chubby. I agree that they do need a little more weight that they can use to grow. I always get mixed reviews about which brand of food is good/bad. We are feeding him science diet. What is your opinion on that brand and/or what would you suggest?

Thank You!

luv_my_pup


----------



## Deeken

From your description, I would guess that he has worms. Worms are very common in puppies and cause a "pot-belly" like look. He needs to go to the vet to get some dewormer. I am assuming that he has not been dewormed.


----------



## HerdersForMe

Deeken said:


> From your description, I would guess that he has worms. Worms are very common in puppies and cause a "pot-belly" like look. He needs to go to the vet to get some dewormer. I am assuming that he has not been dewormed.


This was my first concern too. If the pup looked bloated but feels lean it's a sign he could have worms. 

What has his stool been like? How is his appetite?


----------



## luv_my_pup

Oh no, that is not good. A couple days his stool was runny but it is not anymore. Also, a couple days ago, he wasn't eating very well. But, I thought these symptoms were because we switching his food too fast. Is there any test or way to know for sure if he has worms? Can this be dangerous to him if we don't check him out soon? We have a vet appt scheduled for Monday. 

Thank You

luv_my_pup

By the way, I meant to mention his poop and eating habits went back to normal after those "couple of days." His poop is regular and he eats normally again.

luv_my_pup


----------



## DJEtzel

He could have worms, or it could just be a nice puppy belly. A lot of puppies negative for worms get round bellies after they eat, or until they gain a few more weeks. I would get him de-wormed just to be safe.

NO, Science Diet is not a very good food, it's main ingredient is corn. Check out dogfoodanalysis.com for some better ideas like Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Acana, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, and Natural Balance.


----------



## mom24doggies

DJEtzel said:


> He could have worms, or it could just be a nice puppy belly. A lot of puppies negative for worms get round bellies after they eat, or until they gain a few more weeks. I would get him de-wormed just to be safe.


 I agree with DJetzel: could be worms, could also be puppy belly. Even when puppies don't have worms, their belly tends to look too big for them. When Trev was little, his belly was always a bit poochy, especially after a meal or drinking. And he had been wormed 3x; once at the breeder's and twice at the vet. I would definitely ask your vet about it on your next visit. Maybe you could try to reschedule for a little earlier if you are really concerned?

As everyone else was saying, Science Diet is terrible. You are paying a lot of money for a lot of garbage. I would recommend switching him to something a little healthier. DJ gave you some suggestions, all of which would be great.  I personally feed most of my furkids taste of the wild. Seems to be working great for them.


----------



## kafkabeetle

I think an easier reference site with dog food reviews would be dogfoodadvisor.com. I found it easier to navigate and IMO it does a better job of explain why a given food got the grade they did. I would look food local feed stores like Tractor Supply Co. for better foods at a price comparable to SD. Science Diet is one of the most overpriced foods out there.


----------



## RBark

It would be hard to make a 11 week old obese. Checking for worms is a good idea but I wouldn't worry about the puppy's weight until about 6 months at earliest.


----------



## Porphyria

I suspected worms too. Most puppies have worms; if the person you got him from didn't use a dewormer on him, it is very possible that he has roundworms. Have you given him a heartworm preventative yet? If so, what kind? I had no idea my puppy had worms until I gave him his heartworm preventative (which also acts as a broad spectrum anti-parasitic) and he started "eliminating" dead/dying worms! It seriously freaked me out!


----------



## McBee

My pup had comments all the time about how big his stomach was when he was between 8 and 10 weeks. He had no worms based on the fecal exams and now, at close to 14 weeks, his proportions are more even and his stomach is more normal appearing.

Could be worms, but it could also just be the puppy pot belly.


----------



## luv_my_pup

Thank you for your suggestions! _DJEtzel _ and _mom24doggies_, this really helps a lot! We are definitely going to switch him to some better dog food slowly but surely asap! We were able to get the vet to get us an appt sooner so I am relieved.

Thank You!

I checked out dogfoodadvisor.com and it was great! We will definitely be picking from the 5 star list. I just feel bad because this will be his 2nd time switching foods and I don't want to get him sick and/or throw his body off with this being the third different type of food he will be eating. But, I know its for the best and we will take it slow with him. Thank goodness he hasn't been eating that science diet but for only 5 days. 

Thanks A lot!

luv_my_pup

We just bought him a few days ago and the owners gave us his vet papers but I am not sure if he had a heartworm preventative or was even dewormed. We are taking him to the vet tomorrow to make sure he is okay! That would be really creepy! Hope your doggie is doing better. : )

Thank You

luv_my_pup


----------

